# Big Catfish



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Any of you Gentlemen have some guidance you could provide a newcommer to the area on hotspots for big catfish as well as ramp access in the Crestview area. Thanks much.


----------



## saltwater fisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, for big catfish, find logs peaking out of the top of the water. cast right near or if you can, under it. you can tight line with a night crawler worm. GOOD LUCK!


----------

